# Sunrise Goldens, Platteville, Wi



## Bailey18 (Feb 26, 2019)

Thoughts on this breeder. Good, bad and ugly?
Thank you!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Sire and dam registered names- the site is sorely lacking on that, and they had 3 litters within a month's time ... MAx has no clearances, nor does King. Did not look up the girls, there is really no reason. These appear to be treated as farm animals with little thought as to breeding choices or worth. That said, they are cheap compared to well-bred puppies, though I think they are still expensive for what one gets. .. insurance would be a must.


----------



## Bailey18 (Feb 26, 2019)

Thank you! I also was wondering about them.
My gut feeling said to avoid them too.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Copper11! said:


> Thank you! I also was wondering about them.
> My gut feeling said to avoid them too.


I sent you a PM!


----------



## Bailey18 (Feb 26, 2019)

My original account was Bailey18. I forgot my password and was unable to reset. Please delete the Copper11! and Bailey11 accounts and keep this account.
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Copper11! said:


> My original account was Bailey18. I forgot my password and was unable to reset. Please delete the Copper11! and Bailey11 accounts and keep this account.
> Sorry for the confusion.


I just sent you another PM.


----------



## bigcitygirl77 (Mar 12, 2019)

I googled this breeder and came to this thread. Would someone give me their thoughts on this breeder? Thank you.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Thoughts were posted earlier this month, but if you post sire and dam registered names, someone can quickly give you a rundown on what's being bred. At the last time she was posted about, I thought she was charging too much for what one gets, but way less than a well-bred puppy. So suggested insurance would be a must.


----------



## Bailey18 (Feb 26, 2019)

I just private messaged you.


----------



## WIgoldenmama (Sep 20, 2019)

We got our golden puppy from this breeder earlier this year (prior to doing any research on what a reputable breeder was, we have now learned our lesson) and let me tell you, insurance is a must have.
Our girl is allergic to almost everything it seems like. Milk, wheat, beef, potatoes, carrots, fish and house dusts are the highly allergic categories.

To anyone reading this: please don't be like me, do your research!!!


----------



## Curious Puppy (May 23, 2020)

LynnC said:


> I sent you a PM.


Please pm me. Sent down payment to this breeder and now currently worried about my choice


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Curious Puppy said:


> Please pm me. Sent down payment to this breeder and now currently worried about my choice


Welcome Curious Puppy, that member hasn't been on in a while. 

Based on the posts above in this thread, you may want to contact the Breeder and ask for a refund of your deposit.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

That site is frightening. So there are multiple unregisterable litters, which says either they breed on limited or breed dogs whose heritage is unknown. I'd be curious personally, if you can get ahold of any of their bitches' pedigrees... and the CKC they mention the one litter is registerable with, I'd be willing to bet that is not CKC but ContKC. Which is a mill/petshop low end kind of registry- basically not worth the paper it's written on.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Lucky in particular is curious- she came out of their bitch and stud dog, yet she is not registered. Curious.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Prism Goldens said:


> Lucky in particular is curious- she came out of their bitch and stud dog, yet she is not registered. Curious.


Sounds like a $300. puppy! GET INSURANCE! I would rather support a rescue than a breeder like this.... just me.


----------



## Clearwater34 (Dec 3, 2020)

_ How anyone purchased a puppy from this breeder lately? I’m curious because we put a deposit on a English Cream for pickup in January _


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

Clearwater34 said:


> _ How anyone purchased a puppy from this breeder lately? I’m curious because we put a deposit on a English Cream for pickup in January _


I would try to get your deposit returned. I wouldn't send my enemies to this greeder.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Did you place a deposit THEN do this research?
I'm sorry. I agree w Lesley- try to get it back.


----------



## marissawhite96 (Dec 30, 2020)

I am researching breeders because I am looking into getting a golden this spring. So people who have gotten a puppy or know about this breeder would not recommend because the dogs are not healthy?


----------



## marissawhite96 (Dec 30, 2020)

WIgoldenmama said:


> We got our golden puppy from this breeder earlier this year (prior to doing any research on what a reputable breeder was, we have now learned our lesson) and let me tell you, insurance is a must have.
> Our girl is allergic to almost everything it seems like. Milk, wheat, beef, potatoes, carrots, fish and house dusts are the highly allergic categories.
> 
> To anyone reading this: please don't be like me, do your research!!!


You wouldn't recommend getting a puppy from them?


----------



## Lori prawat (Feb 21, 2021)

Bailey18 said:


> Thoughts on this breeder. Good, bad and ugly?
> Thank you!





Bailey18 said:


> Thoughts on this breeder. Good, bad and ugly?
> Thank you!


we got our LuLu from sunrise goldens in March of 2018. She is the light of our lives. Abner and Annie were wonderful! The puppies environment were kept clean and we were very impressed with how well the dogs were taken care of. I would totally recommend Sunrise Goldens for anyone interested in expanding their family with a golden (Irish cream) retriever ♥


----------



## jjw (Mar 2, 2021)

Bailey18 said:


> Thoughts on this breeder. Good, bad and ugly?
> Thank you!


We got Nellie in October. Her personality is much like our first golden born on a farm in Kansas, ie spirited but fun/intelligent. I chose this breeder as their pricing was reasonable and they were responsive prior delivery. 

Our last golden came from a highly recommended breeder. She lived 13 years but had major health problems (including aggressive cyst development and constant ear infections). Cyst removal surgeries costed literally thousands of dollars.

In interested in hearing from others as to their longer term experiences with dogs from this breeder.


----------



## Tracy Meilicke (Mar 15, 2021)

John Joseph said:


> We got Nellie in October. Her personality is much like our first golden born on a farm in Kansas, ie spirited but fun/intelligent. I chose this breeder as their pricing was reasonable and they were responsive prior delivery.
> 
> Our last golden came from a highly recommended breeder. She lived 13 years but had major health problems (including aggressive cyst development and constant ear infections). Cyst removal surgeries costed literally thousands of dollars.
> 
> In interested in hearing from others as to their longer term experiences with dogs from this breeder.


We got our girl in October as well from them. She has been quite the handful. We figure it's because she was born on a farm.


----------



## jjw (Mar 2, 2021)

Nellie house trained without incident...she sleeps in her kennel 9 hours nightly, she is however high energy...she walks 2-3 miles three times daily...I think part of the issue was getting her just before winter set in...


----------



## Tracy Meilicke (Mar 15, 2021)

jjw said:


> Nellie house trained without incident...she sleeps in her kennel 9 hours nightly, she is however high energy...she walks 2-3 miles three times daily...I think part of the issue was getting her just before winter set in...


I agree Jovie is very high energy and loves to be outside. Can I ask who her parents were?


----------



## jjw (Mar 2, 2021)

Tracy Meilicke said:


> I agree Jovie is very high energy and loves to be outside. Can I ask who her parents were?


Dad max junior mom was rena


----------



## Tracy Meilicke (Mar 15, 2021)

That's the same parents as Jovie, they are sisters. I don't know if you are on Facebook but there's a private group on there for the farm. People have older dogs on there from the farm.


----------



## jjw (Mar 2, 2021)

Nellie loves to be outside as well.


Tracy Meilicke said:


> That's the same parents as Jovie, they are sisters. I don't know if you are on Facebook but there's a private group on there for the farm. People have older dogs on there from the farm.


Where did hear about sunrise? Here is Nellie.


----------



## Tracy Meilicke (Mar 15, 2021)

jjw said:


> Nellie loves to be outside as well.
> 
> Where did hear about sunrise? Here is Nellie.


She's adorable. I don't recall how I heard of them. I was looking for a golden for a long time before getting one. Obviously the price is what drew me to them and the fact that you could go see them. Most breeders people were buying them right away without seeing them. I had first pick of the females which was hard because I couldn't really choose. I take it Nellie the light one without the white mark on her head?


----------



## Tracy Meilicke (Mar 15, 2021)

She also eats everything in sight, not sure if that's from being on the farm.


----------



## jjw (Mar 2, 2021)

Tracy Meilicke said:


> She's adorable. I don't recall how I heard of them. I was looking for a golden for a long time before getting one. Obviously the price is what drew me to them and the fact that you could go see them. Most breeders people were buying them right away without seeing them. I had first pick of the females which was hard because I couldn't really choose. I take it Nellie the light one without the white mark on her head?


She had the biggest paws.


Tracy Meilicke said:


> She's adorable. I don't recall how I heard of them. I was looking for a golden for a long time before getting one. Obviously the price is what drew me to them and the fact that you could go see them. Most breeders people were buying them right away without seeing them. I had first pick of the females which was hard because I couldn't really choose. I take it Nellie the light one without the white mark on her head?


yep. She looked like our last Golden. FYI our last golden lived 13 years but had health issues. She was $2500. Sunrise was much less and had puppies. I knew what I was getting into but thought it was worth taking the chance.


----------



## Tracy Meilicke (Mar 15, 2021)

jjw said:


> She had the biggest paws.
> 
> yep. She looked like our last Golden. FYI our last golden lived 13 years but had health issues. She was $2500. Sunrise was much less and had puppies. I knew what I was getting into but thought it was worth taking the chance.


She was the one I wanted by the pictures, but when we went to pick them out she was huge. She was alot bigger than all the other females. So far Jovie is doing well besides eating everything. She did have a blockage surgery when she was younger which was very expensive. I had 2 other Golden's in the past I paid $350 and $250 for them and they both lived to be 12. They were both healthy throughout their life. Hopefully ours will be too.


----------



## jjw (Mar 2, 2021)

Both look like trouble. Nellie eats everything too. Must say she is starting realize she won the lottery coming to our home. Calming down and sweet.


----------



## Tracy Meilicke (Mar 15, 2021)

jjw said:


> Both look like trouble. Nellie eats everything too. Must say she is starting realize she won the lottery coming to our home. Calming down and sweet.


Jovie is very sweet, can't say she's calming down yet though. She's a bit on the smaller side I think. Her last weight was 36lbs


----------



## jjw (Mar 2, 2021)

Nellie is over 50lbs. Takes after her father. He is really beautiful!!!


----------



## Tracy Meilicke (Mar 15, 2021)

jjw said:


> Nellie is over 50lbs. Takes after her father. He is really beautiful!!!


Yes, he is. Are you on Facebook to join the group? There is a brother on there too. There are a couple people who have dogs from Rena and Max Jr but they are older than ours.


----------



## jjw (Mar 2, 2021)

What is the group name???


----------



## Tracy Meilicke (Mar 15, 2021)

jjw said:


> What is the group name???


Sunrise Golden families


----------



## New hampshire time (10 mo ago)

LynnC said:


> I sent you a PM.


----------



## kchiodo288 (9 mo ago)

We got our golden puppy there earlier this year. He's great, we get so many compliments on him and he's been a breeze to potty train, even in the dead of winter in WI. He is very smart and catching on to all training so fast. I can't say enough good things about the farm, Annie, and everyone we met there. Annie pours her heart and soul into those puppies and they are WELL taken care of. Anyone can PM me with questions.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

No one should be buying puppies from Sunrise Goldens in Platteville, Wisconsin. Their dogs do not have any clearances or genetic testing done. Ironically, if a puppy they sell has hip or elbow dysplasia they require xrays to be submitted to OFFA for evaluation. Their puppies are on $1850 unless they are a result of pairing one or 2 unregistered dogs and then they are $1250. There are reputable breeders in Wisconsin who follow the GRCA COE and actually show their dogs and are well respected - reach out to the local GR Clubs for reputable breeders rather than provide more reasons for breeders like this to breed.


----------

